# Public-Land Coyote trapping in dead of winter??



## LittleCrow (Sep 26, 2005)

I havent had the time for trapping in the past couple years, but this year Ive been making more of an effort to do it once again. I still am unable to really get serious about it as far as spending lots of time in the woods, however come January & February, Ill have some extra time to head up north and do some trapping. I dont have much for expectations as far as my trapping is concerned as I consider myself more of a trapper wannabie than anything else given the fact that my location (metro-Detroit) makes me more or less a weekend-warrior. 

This fall I made a trade deal with a taxidermist to build him a web-powerhouse for his business in trade for a full body black bear mount on a bear that I was sure I was going to get on a promising Maine Black Bear hunt I went on this past September. As good as the potential looked (with the 99% success rate of the guide), I was skunked, and didnt even so much as see a bear (though I saw plenty of Moose). I really got the taxidermists hopes up with the idea of an online business management system, so I told him I would still build him the site in trade for a coyote jumping up at a pheasant mount (Id build the site now, and hed do the mount when I get the critters even if it took me a while to get them). Of course now I put myself in yet another predicament in the fact that I now somehow have to bag a yote (the pheasant will be easy). Of course I know sooner or later Ill get one, but its the later that worries me, I dont want to have to wait years for my share of the deal.

My trapping goals this year are very simple, the only thing I want to trap is 1 coyote. Thats it. 

My Dilemma: 

I only have access to just a couple parcels of private land, none of which are good for canines. Location is key, and for what I am targeting, the Location is bad. Ive been doing some research into public lands with good coyote populations in an area that I can run a line for a 3 day weekend, where I have a place to stay nearby

Wilderness State Park up by Sturgeon Bay is the only place I can find that has both a moderate to heavy coyote population, where trapping is allowed, and is in a location where I have a place to stay while Im there (I have an uncle that lives roughly 10 miles from the park). 

The problem is that I can only get up north in January & February, and at that time of the year the ground is sure to be frozen solid. Now I understand that Snares are illegal on state land, and from what I have heard, Snaring is now worthless in the state with recent rule changes anyway. I only have a dozen #1.65 coilspring traps, and up until now have only attempted Dirt Hole sets (and very few at that). I imagine that making dirt-hole sets in the dead of winter is probably very difficult if not impossible.

Im seeking the advice of anyone who can help me out in my situation, is there anything I can do to successfully trap a Coyote on Public Land in January/February?


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

there are trappers who can catch coyotes in late winter but im not sure if it's the best way to start. there are others on here who could better give you some advice on winter trapping. One of my favorite things to do in the winter is to hunt coyotes. calling coyotes in in the snow is a blast! if your trapping is not producing any results, maybe try calling. multi purpose open reed calls can be bought for less than twenty dollars.

mike


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

if you really want a coyote that bad just buy yourself a call and go hunting.....jan. and feb. is the best time to do so because food is scarse and they will almost always come in for a free meal if there around....good luck MIKE


----------

